
Show HN: Tinder, but for movies - Void_
http://focuslist.co/popcorn/en.html
======
fratlas
Doesn't need to be an app. A mobile web app would be fine.

------
venkasub
How did you manage to get the movie posters?

------
bbcbasic
Is there some AI or always random?

